# Dvorak & Lalo: Cello Concertos



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Johannes Moser / Jakub Hrusa / Prague Philharmonia
Dvorak & Lalo: Cello Concertos

Release Date September 4, 2015
Duration01:05:28
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateJanuary, 2015
Recording Location
Forum Karlin in Prague

4.5/5


----------

